# truck vs suv BOV



## er6nrider

Just wondering what some opinions are on which would be best out of the two. A midsized four door 4x4 truck or a midsized SUV. Daily driver but also a BOV when need be.

Mainly a Nissan frontier vs a xterra


----------



## Genevieve

I'm partial to trucks. You can do more with them than an enclosed suv IMO. You can extend the sides with some sort of building materials and be able to load more into the beds. You can also go ahead and enclose them with tops and use them for shelter if need be. Or even a slide in camper. Suv's don't give you the options.
We have a Deuce and a Half for our BOV. So we can still have plenty of storage and even live in the darn thing if need be. Love that thing.


----------



## NaeKid

I will be getting my dad's truck next spring when he is ready to upgrade right after a trip to PrudhoeBay, AK. For his trip, I am going to buy him a "topper-shell" (which I will get when I get the whole truck) that he and my step-mom will be able to sleep in. This topper is kind of cool because it works like an average topper and it is a sleeping-zone for two-people. When setup properly, it is a light-weight way to go camping, it doesn't look like an RV (and pay RV-fees on a ferry) but it will still function like one.

The topper is known as a *Flip-Pac* from Adventure Trailers ... some videos of the unit in action:











I am a huge-fan of Jeeps, but, I do realize that there may be some limitations. Nothing is better for offroading, but, there are better vehicles for towing and hauling and such. If I was you, I would probably look at the truck-option with some kind of sleeping-system that is light-weight (save-gas) but very functional ...


----------



## er6nrider

Dude that is sick! i was looking at the tents you can put up in the back but that is better because i looks more secure and also acts as a normal topper. I will for sure look into that if i get the truck


----------



## FrankW

The commens about trucks are accurate but i want to caveat:

Due to the extra doors, seating room, features etc a SUV is more practical in day to day life for those who are not construction workers.
SUV's can be justa s tough as trucks is they are a body-on frame ones.

I am not sure wide vehicles make good BOV's harder to overpass on shoulders etc.

Maybe motorcycles are better for those who dont have to schlepp around kids


----------



## Genevieve

It's why we have the Deuce. We can make our own shoulders. And go through most road blocks.


----------



## BillS

I like the idea of having almost everything you'll need at the bug-out location. Trucks and SUVs are nice but you'll be stuck in traffic behind vehicles that ran out of gas. I'm not bugging out but if I was I'd be riding a motorcycle. You can't carry much but you can around pretty much any obstacle along the way.


----------



## Shammua

I have an F350 crew cab 4x4 with a shell on the bed and I love it. I like it better than an suv for some daily and bug out reasons. 
Daily reasons are:
1. I can haul what ever I want and not worry about cramping up the inside of my cab
2. Won't mess up my pretty carpet if hauling things like mulch, cinder blocks, something muddy...
3. I have yet to have to worry about using anything like fold down seats for my groceries or other shopping. 
4. If I want to haul something really big I can just take the shell off and have the open back. 
For big out purposes:
1. I can haul extra gas cans hidden without worrying about fumes. 
2. I can harden the back for better protection and make a large caliber shooting position if others want to get really stupid. 
3. Larger storage capacity overall because you don't have thing like hidden cubbies, and other frills that soccer moms would want in their SUV. 

My 2 cents. 
Remember I'm driving a 1 ton truck so my scale is a bit different than a Nissan xterra or their truck.


----------



## oldvet

Genevieve said:


> It's why we have the Deuce. We can make our own shoulders. And go through most road blocks.


Yep, you can shove vehicles out of the way and keep on trucking.

You can haul just about everything you would need to start over if need be.

You can armor up the deuce very cheaply and easily from front to back.

I am tee totally with you on having an M series multi-fueler as a BOV, and I have been trying to figure out a way to afford one and convince "Mama" at the same time that it is the "cats meow" on BOV's and that it is what we need.

Well so far everytime I bring up the subject all I get is "the look" and all of you "old married guys" know that you can't win against "the look".


----------



## JoKing

oldvet said:


> Yep, you can shove vehicles out of the way and keep on trucking..


I think the frickin horn could push the smaller vehicles.


----------



## ajsmith

This is a very good question.... I have a F-350 crew cab long box with a canopy and a Jeep Wrangler. The truck is great, it hauls a lot and can pull my pick up box trailer that I'm building. The jeep can go about anywhere but don't haul much. I am looking into buying a Jeep XJ (Cherokee) and building a smaller trailer to pull behind it. That would probably be my main BOV if I can get it put together before the :shtf:

I guess it just depends on your preference. They will both work so I guess it comes down to which do you like. What ever works best for a daily driver and then modify it as best you can to Bug Out to.


----------



## Shammua

Some things to keep in mind for the XJ, depending on the year they are unibody and that throws in new difficulty levels for modifications especially if you are going to start cutting and welding. I personally would suggest using the 350 as main BOV and hauling most gear, tow the Jeep and if needed use the JEEP as a run away vehicle if something happens to the 350. You can then store a reasonable amount in the Jeep and the rest in the truck and still have two vehicles for use for different purpose's. Basically the Super Duty is main base camp and Jeep is scout vehicle for it's ability to get places most other vehicles just can't or wont... 
Sigh!!! I miss my Wrangler so badly.....


----------



## Brumfield

*Now here is what you do with a SUV. This one is mine: *
GMC Yukon XL SLT (Land-Bound ICBM) 
4x4/AWD.
Full size extended.
320 HP V8. 
Hypertech 32004 Digital performance chip = 370 HP & 140 MPH. 
9000 lb Tow Package.
Oversized radiator.
Twin electric auxiliary coolant fans.
Oil intercooler. 
Transmission intercooler. 
K&N air & liquid filtration systems. 
Pennzoil Platinum full synthetics.
Dual alternator/generators. 
Dual Optima Blue Top D31M Series batteries. 
1200 watt 12 volt to 110 Inverter with 5 interior and 2 exterior portals. 
Wilson Dual Band cellular / WiFi amplifier. 
PIAA Super Plasma GT-X 9006 high beams. 
Full roof rack. 
Welded in and veiled MicroVault Biometric gun/cash safe. 
3M Ultra Series window security.
Reduced interior/occupant/cargo visibility. (security tint side/rear 70%) 
VIAIR 330C onboard air compressor. 
5 - Bridgestone Potenza RE050 20" Run Flat tires. (speed rated Y)
IAC Level 3 armored dual fuel saddle-tanks. (40 gallons)
Brembo Gran Tourismo Super Brakes all around. 
Interchangeable (Legal) Mexican and US plates and documentation. 
Vehicle Alarm: LOJACK GPS trackable alarm with cell phone alert. 
Tamper/tow proof auto ignition shut down. 
Alarm reactive automatic steering wheel lock down, with ignition key (only) release. 
Dual Optima Blue Top battery system gives 14 hours of continuous alarm. 
Passive RFID chip impregnation gives unlimited scan response verifying original factory VIN for LOJACK correlation of ownership and return. 
And with all this, I don't have to get outside the vehicle to access my gear. (Not for sale)


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

NaeKid said:


> I will be getting my dad's truck next spring when he is ready to upgrade right after a trip to PrudhoeBay, AK. For his trip, I am going to buy him a "topper-shell" (which I will get when I get the whole truck) that he and my step-mom will be able to sleep in. This topper is kind of cool because it works like an average topper and it is a sleeping-zone for two-people. When setup properly, it is a light-weight way to go camping, it doesn't look like an RV (and pay RV-fees on a ferry) but it will still function like one.
> 
> The topper is known as a *Flip-Pac* from Adventure Trailers ... some videos of the unit in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a huge-fan of Jeeps, but, I do realize that there may be some limitations. Nothing is better for offroading, but, there are better vehicles for towing and hauling and such. If I was you, I would probably look at the truck-option with some kind of sleeping-system that is light-weight (save-gas) but very functional ...


or ya can spend $150 and git somethin' like this.......(gotta lover CL):2thumb:


























:beercheer:

of course...i always have the jeep too....







.


----------



## Tirediron

Brumfield said:


> *Now here is what you do with a SUV. This one is mine: *
> GMC Yukon XL SLT (Land-Bound ICBM)
> 4x4/AWD.
> Full size extended.
> 320 HP V8.
> Hypertech 32004 Digital performance chip = 370 HP & 140 MPH.
> 9000 lb Tow Package.
> Oversized radiator.
> Twin electric auxiliary coolant fans.
> Oil intercooler.
> Transmission intercooler.
> K&N air & liquid filtration systems.
> Pennzoil Platinum full synthetics.
> Dual alternator/generators.
> Dual Optima Blue Top D31M Series batteries.
> 1200 watt 12 volt to 110 Inverter with 5 interior and 2 exterior portals.
> Wilson Dual Band cellular / WiFi amplifier.
> PIAA Super Plasma GT-X 9006 high beams.
> Full roof rack.
> Welded in and veiled MicroVault Biometric gun/cash safe.
> 3M Ultra Series window security.
> Reduced interior/occupant/cargo visibility. (security tint side/rear 70%)
> VIAIR 330C onboard air compressor.
> 5 - Bridgestone Potenza RE050 20" Run Flat tires. (speed rated Y)
> IAC Level 3 armored dual fuel saddle-tanks. (40 gallons)
> Brembo Gran Tourismo Super Brakes all around.
> Interchangeable (Legal) Mexican and US plates and documentation.
> Vehicle Alarm: LOJACK GPS trackable alarm with cell phone alert.
> Tamper/tow proof auto ignition shut down.
> Alarm reactive automatic steering wheel lock down, with ignition key (only) release.
> Dual Optima Blue Top battery system gives 14 hours of continuous alarm.
> Passive RFID chip impregnation gives unlimited scan response verifying original factory VIN for LOJACK correlation of ownership and return.
> And with all this, I don't have to get outside the vehicle to access my gear. (Not for sale)


Have you got the electronics sheilded against a voltage burst other than that it sounds interesting.


----------



## Brumfield

Not if caught in the open while running. I keep an x-ray technician's apron stored in the truck and if given warning of an impending EMP blast by as little as 2 minutes I can cover the important electronics and also disconnect wires and cables that act as antennas which will absorb the pulse and then conduct it to the electronics. I also keep a new distributor and computer (and other electronics) in the shield box I built from my Zero Halliburton aluminum case lined with old microwave screens. In the garage the vehicles are covered by 14 inches of concrete, 2 inches of terracotta tile and 1/8th inch of plate steel, and of course the vehicles' steel hoods which work as their own Faraday cage. 

Much of the EMP fears today are unfounded since Federal Communications Commission standards electronic components already include shielding against electromagnetic interference. Auto ignition systems adopted the same standards years ago. Even with all that said, destructive EMP or HEMP results are variable by altitude, yield, distance, E3 component, and natural or man made protection at hand. Gamma rays do not turn corners, but pass straight through unshielded areas and bounce off of shielded areas. However, your cell phone will be fried if unprotected. Brum


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

Brumfield said:


> *Now here is what you do with a SUV. This one is mine: *
> GMC Yukon XL SLT (Land-Bound ICBM)
> 4x4/AWD.
> Full size extended.
> 320 HP V8.
> Hypertech 32004 Digital performance chip = 370 HP & 140 MPH.
> 9000 lb Tow Package.
> Oversized radiator.
> Twin electric auxiliary coolant fans.
> Oil intercooler.
> Transmission intercooler.
> K&N air & liquid filtration systems.
> Pennzoil Platinum full synthetics.
> Dual alternator/generators.
> Dual Optima Blue Top D31M Series batteries.
> 1200 watt 12 volt to 110 Inverter with 5 interior and 2 exterior portals.
> Wilson Dual Band cellular / WiFi amplifier.
> PIAA Super Plasma GT-X 9006 high beams.
> Full roof rack.
> Welded in and veiled MicroVault Biometric gun/cash safe.
> 3M Ultra Series window security.
> Reduced interior/occupant/cargo visibility. (security tint side/rear 70%)
> VIAIR 330C onboard air compressor.
> 5 - Bridgestone Potenza RE050 20" Run Flat tires. (speed rated Y)
> IAC Level 3 armored dual fuel saddle-tanks. (40 gallons)
> Brembo Gran Tourismo Super Brakes all around.
> Interchangeable (Legal) Mexican and US plates and documentation.
> Vehicle Alarm: LOJACK GPS trackable alarm with cell phone alert.
> Tamper/tow proof auto ignition shut down.
> Alarm reactive automatic steering wheel lock down, with ignition key (only) release.
> Dual Optima Blue Top battery system gives 14 hours of continuous alarm.
> Passive RFID chip impregnation gives unlimited scan response verifying original factory VIN for LOJACK correlation of ownership and return.
> And with all this, I don't have to get outside the vehicle to access my gear. (Not for sale)


pictures?............:congrat:


----------



## Shammua

rabidcoyote666 said:


> pictures?............:congrat:


x2 :smilieimg::crossfinger:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

hillbillies need picture ya know?.......


----------



## Brumfield

*Land Locked ICBM*

Yukon SLT 4x4
I understand about needing pictures, I'm originally from a small mill town in Louisiana, hillbilly I can relate to, I yam one..


----------



## er6nrider

Brumfield that sounds like an amazing bov. Have any pictures of it all?


----------



## Ration-AL

Brumfield said:


> Yukon SLT 4x4
> I understand about needing pictures, I'm originally from a small mill town in Louisiana, hillbilly I can relate to, I yam one..


hey what did the 3m glass run you? how hard was it to acquire, and were the panes pre-cut?

my primary BO vehicle is a later 90's 4runner, lifted,locked,33's,dual batt,dual fuel tank,winch,ARB's front and rear with fuel canister carriers,complete armor package (skids & sliders), CB, custom storage box and sleeping platform among lots of other things, i'm a long time poster over on some of the expedition/overland forums ,so, i'm not going to post my truck as it's very recognizable and i try to keep this craziness separate from my real life, i mean after all i have to remain creditable to someone, haha, that said here's someone else's truck modded like mine or i modded like theirs, either way.... lol

















sleeping space, a combo of these two

























i also am trying to decide between pulling the trailer or carrying the dirt-bike,









the trailer has supplies for days, a genny, extra sleeping quarters , and more supplies but limits how far and deep into the wilderness i can go and cuts down the number of overland routes i can take due to difficulty plus eats more fuel, the dirt bike makes things almost limitless, small,fast,nimble,sips gas and can go as far as i am will to go and as far as i can push it, i rode endro as a kid so i feel pretty confident at being able to run anything that is labeled as a hiking trail and then some. what do you guys think?
trailer or bike?

as for truck vs suv, the suv for most is going to be more useful in everyday life than a pick up but for the most part trucks are built heavier, bigger axles, gears, clutch packs and so on and so forth, but this also has it's draw backs, the stance, typically wider wheel base and longer as well, your turning radius sucks and ability to navigate tight trails could be a big deal, ESP if you live in a heavily wooded area taking a full size puck up down the trail is asking for major body damage at the least, if not getting hung up and stuck on a tree or boulder and having to either spend an hour getting the truck unstuck or having to abandon the truck altogether because you're not going back down the trail, troubles down that way....as with anything having a BOV doesn't mean anything unless you practice with it and use it like any other tool, know it's limits...also winch , hijack, and self recovery straps,blocks,pulleys should be on everyone's list for a BOV, and armor, complete underside armor with sliders, sometimes in a real pinch when you can only go forward it may be necessary to simply use the winch to drag your 4x4 up and over something,without the armor it's very easy to damage a drive line, oil pan,gas tank among other things that will leave you stranded.

i'm currently building up a fj40 to match the 4runner in spec and overall design so we can run 2 vehicles for a better chance of recovery in a BO situation, as just with mountain climbing if it can be helped it's always best to go out in small groups as opposed to alone, that way you can help one and another around and through obstacles.


----------



## Brumfield

er6nrider said:


> Brumfield that sounds like an amazing bov. Have any pictures of it all?


Yeah, I have an exterior shot on the second page of this thread. Veiled vault is not to be revealed, Brembos are Chinese red and located behind wheels  Hypertech chip is in ignition, when I clean the engine of this Michoacan dirt I'll shoot the engine to show the twin inline batteries and second alt. Here it is from the outside...


----------



## Brumfield

The glass security cost me $1100 installed. It comes in sheets. This 3M Ultra Series consists of 42 micro layers of tough plastics, plus I added a top coat of 3M Black Chrome (black-out film) that brings it up to 70 percent reduced visibility. The 70 percent is from the rear seat back. It's totally illegal in many US states, but is never questioned here in land of the Cartels. I often get stopped here by Mx Military and state cops, seems my style vehicle is a favorite of the Cartel gangsters for hauling weapons and headless bodies. One positive note, nobody touches it when left unattended. The alarm calls my cell when it is bothered, can monitor it via LoJack. I often use the remote start feature too.


----------



## Tweto

Brumfield;

It looks like a great set up. 

In a real SHTF situation I would stay as far away from it as I could get. Because you say it attracks the Mexican police, that means that everybody will be noticing you. Those same police will be your worst enemy if the worst happens, including the cartels. In my opinion.


----------



## Brumfield

Tweto said:


> Brumfield;
> 
> It looks like a great set up.
> 
> In a real SHTF situation I would stay as far away from it as I could get. Because you say it attracks the Mexican police, that means that everybody will be noticing you. Those same police will be your worst enemy if the worst happens, including the cartels. In my opinion.


Yes, you are correct, the police here are just locals with uniforms. Many of them come from the poorest barrios and are money hungry, they make about $4.00 an hour in salary. They see me, but they know I also see them and they're fully aware how life operates here, anything can be bought, anything including revenge in the form of eliminations as deep as second cousins. Money draws attention, but it is a powerful weapon. Mexico is not what it used to be. God willing we will be moving back stateside within a few months.

Believe me. I'll sacrifice the GMC if needed. Its a fast and reliable road car, 4x4, but not designed for full off-grid use. To become less conspicuous I have a quick change solution standing by... I keep 5 -gallons of flat black and army green DuPont enamel and a 110/12 volt rotary paint sprayer on hand here. This flashy SUV will go flat army green/black and extra dirty, or I'll even dump it and take the jeep. The jeep is a bit bright (Red) for now. Either car will evolve from the Prince to the moldy swamp frog in 2 hours or less. These are not toys, but tools. When the tool becomes detrimental to its user, throw it away. That mindset of mine makes my wife a bit nervous at times. Brum


----------



## Tweto

Brumfield said:


> Yes, you are correct, the police here are just locals with uniforms. Many of them come from the poorest barrios and are money hungry, they make about $4.00 an hour in salary. They see me, but they know I also see them and they're fully aware how life operates here, anything can be bought, anything including revenge in the form of eliminations as deep as second cousins. Money draws attention, but it is a powerful weapon. Mexico is not what it used to be. God willing we will be moving back stateside within a few months.
> 
> Believe me. I'll sacrifice the GMC if needed. Its a fast and reliable road car, 4x4, but not designed for full off-grid use. To become less conspicuous I have a quick change solution standing by... I keep 5 -gallons of flat black and army green DuPont enamel and a 110/12 volt rotary paint sprayer on hand here. This flashy SUV will go flat army green/black and extra dirty, or I'll even dump it and take the jeep. The jeep is a bit bright (Red) for now. Either car will evolve from the Prince to the moldy swamp frog in 2 hours or less. These are not toys, but tools. When the tool becomes detrimental to its user, throw it away. That mindset of mine makes my wife a bit nervous at times. Brum


It sounds like you have it fiquired. My atitude is to fade into the back ground. Your BOV will work fine in the states.


----------



## Brumfield

Tweto said:


> It sounds like you have it figured. My attitude is to fade into the back ground. Your BOV will work fine in the states.


I'll probably give the GMC to my wife when we get back stateside, she tends to target small cars driven by blondes, and needs the extra protection. I really like my Wrangler LJ, but... it's Mexican plated and cost prohibitive to title it in the US. I'm considering a 2013 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited with the 285-horsepower 3.6-liter V6 and 6-speed manual tranny. I'll go stage 5 with it as I did my LJ. Got to have those 33s. I like the "Call of Duty" customized look in black. 
Here's a Call of Duty with the _custom headlights_ option we all love so much.:beercheer:


----------



## mojo4

Nice pic. Where was the jeep???


----------



## Brumfield

mojo4 said:


> Nice pic. Where was the jeep???


Ha. perhaps you were blinded by the headlights?


----------



## Tweto

Brum;

My opinion of you just went up about 50%. I hope that's your wife. If she's not, don't tell me.


----------



## Boomy

Tweto said:


> Brumfield;
> 
> It looks like a great set up.
> 
> In a real SHTF situation I would stay as far away from it as I could get. Because you say it attracks the Mexican police, that means that everybody will be noticing you. Those same police will be your worst enemy if the worst happens, including the cartels. In my opinion.


Unless things have changed since I left, the local cops won't screw with the cartels. Local cops can be targets by the military, PFC, Judiciales, and the cartels. They pretty much push around the poor and harrasss tourists. When I lived in Dgo, they thought that I was tied to the cartel because of my dads Suburban and would leave me alone. In my personal mini truck, I was a target.


----------

